
Ask HN: Is there a need for another product analytics tool? - curious_joe
Looking into launching a tool for product analytics (think Amplitude, Mixpanel or Google Analytics).<p>We all know these tools exist already, why do we need another one? I believe there&#x27;s something fundamentally wrong in how companies force startups to use these tools. One either uses it for free and gets very limited data set to work with or is forced to pay a huge price (they call it &quot;enterprise package&quot; for a reason) to unleash the power of knowing your data. There is just no offer suited for a small company or startup.
What if there was a linear &quot;pay as you go&quot; plan? A plan where one could calculate expenses upfront and only pay at the end of the month. I like the way Amazon Web Services operates in regard to price calculation and predictability and I think many of users would love to have the same for analytics tools. It&#x27;s a shame none exists now.<p>I can&#x27;t figure out why nobody has created this. I&#x27;ve been building internal analytics systems for a couple of startups in recent years. I have expertise in designing and implementing data processing systems and analytics features such as event segmentation, retention analysis, funnel analysis, behavioral segmentation and integrating machine learning for predictive analytics. I even have a small and dedicated team ready to try this business opportunity.<p>What I need most are your thoughts and opinions on this. Am I crazy? Am I missing something? Are my points valid at all? The startups I&#x27;ve worked for are happy with solution they got, but they were also the ones to pay for development. So maybe they are in partial denial trying to justify amount of money they have spent. Anyway, maintenance costs for custom analytics systems I&#x27;ve built were several magnitudes lower than $2k for 25M events Amplitude provides. I know they have huge expenses in sales and marketing or that competing on price alone is one of the worst business strategies,  but this gives me confidence that things could be changed.<p>What do you think?
======
PaulHoule
I agree that the pricing models for these kind of products are awful.

~~~
curious_joe
Thanks for feedback! What do you think of pay-as-you-go model in this case?

